# Hochseeangeln von Sassnitz Mai 2012



## Trowkenn (13. Mai 2012)

Habe die absicht mit Kollegen im Mai Kutterture von Sassnitz aus zu Starten. Habe erfahren das die Kutter nur noch bis zu 10 s/m fahren dürfen.

Hat jemand erfahrung? Ist das richtig? 

10 s/m wären uninteressant uns würde Adlergrund reizen 30 s/m von Land. 

Welche Schiffe können da hin? 

Übernachtung an Land hat da jemand gute Adressen? 

Freue mich über jeden Tip!!!


----------



## flaps_full (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Sassnitz Mai 2012*

Was ist denn s/m für eine Einheit? (See geteilt durch Meilen, genauso wie Kilo durch Meter?)


----------



## Herbynor (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Sassnitz Mai 2012*

flaps_full,
das heist nun mal so.
Mfg Herby


----------



## flaps_full (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Sassnitz Mai 2012*

Dann zeig mir mal eine Quelle wo diese Einheit so benutzt wird!  
Ich kann mir schon denken, was er für eine Einheit Trowkenn meint, aber s ist für mich die Abkürzung der SI Einheit Sekunde, m für Meter...


----------



## blassauge (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Sassnitz Mai 2012*

Mir dieser Diskussion ist ihm aber immer noch nicht geholfen. Ist doch egal wie welche Einheit abgekürzt wird. Ihr wisst doch alle was gemeint ist. Also hört auf ein Klugsch zu sein.


----------



## thomas19 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Sassnitz Mai 2012*

Moin,
wenn ich von Sassnitz angeln fahren müßte, würde ich die neue MS "Rügenland" buchen, ehemals "Kehrheim2". Das ist wenigstens ein vernünftiges Schiff. Ich bin mit diesem Schiff von Büsum aus 2x mitgefahren. 2m hohe Wellen sind für dieses Schiff kein Problem.
10 sm von der Küste weg sind voll ausreichend. Meist ist der Dorsch um diese Jahreszeit ca. 3 sm von der Küste entfernt.
Der Adlergrund kann von den Schleppnetzfischern genauso gut abgefischt werden.
Wichtig ist, dass man mit einer guten Ausrüstung vom Kutter aus angelt. Eine gute Pilkrute; eine sehr gute Rolle, mit der man gut werfen kann; eine gute Geflochtene u. vernünftige Pilker (am besten "Blitzpilker"), die haben für mich das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
Petri
thomas19 |wavey:


----------



## Trudelkoenig (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Sassnitz Mai 2012*

In Deutschland dürfen Schifffe, egal welcher Flagge,maximal 10 sm von der Küste fahren.Bei Küstenschifffahrt
über 10 sm bis max. 20 sm ist ein Stabilitätsnachweis zu erbringen. In Deutschland ist mir kein Schifff bekannt,
das einen Nachweis hat.
Die Schiffe in Sassnitz sind oft genug außerhalb der 10 sm von der Küstenwache aufgebracht worden und erwarten erhebliche
Geldbußen. Vor einigen Jahren wurde die MS Brigitte von Sassnitz laufend außerhalb der 10 sm erwischt , daß er seinen Betrieb aufgeben mußte.
Schiffe die sich außerhalb ihres erlaubten Fahrtbereichs befinden,handeln grob fahrlässig .Bei Versicherungsschäden
besteht kein Versicherungsschutz, wie sagt man im Volksmund " mit einem Bein im Knast ". Die Deuschen Bestimmungen
sind nun mal die besten ,wir sind nunmal schlauer als unsere europäischen Nachbarn. Das Hochseeangeln in Deutschland ist für die letzten Kutter schon schwer genug geworden.Respekt für die letzten dieser Zunft. Danke deutsche Bürokratie. Die letzten kriegt Ihr auch noch kaputt!!!
 Mein Tipp: Unter diesen Vorraussetzungen lohnt es sich nicht mehr nach Sassnitz zu fahren.


----------



## Silvio.i (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Sassnitz Mai 2012*

Ich habe noch nie Probleme gehabt. Und außerdem kannst du davon ausgehen, dass die Dorsche jetzt immder dichter an die Küste rankommen. Also, macht dir keine Sorge um die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen. Ein glückliches Händchen bei der Kutterwahl ist viel wichtiger!


----------



## nostradamus (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Sassnitz Mai 2012*

gerade auf Rügen ist die Wahl entscheidend! 

Viel Glück


----------



## Silvio.i (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Sassnitz Mai 2012*

Wenn du alles richtig machst, sieht es am Ende der Fahrt so aus:


----------



## Carptigers (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Sassnitz Mai 2012*

Wie denn?|wavey:


----------



## Trowkenn (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Sassnitz Mai 2012*

Jetzt melde ich mich auch wieder zurück.

Wurde ein paar Tage gesperrt weil meine Partnerin und ich den selben Pc benutzen.

Ja sicher flaps_full du hast recht. 

Zu meinem anliegen Hochseeangeln von Sassnitz. Wir haben es nicht gemacht.

Warum sollte ich zum Hochseeangeln gehen wenn ich dann nicht raus darf. 10 sm ist uns zu wenig. Und 3sm? da fangen? brauche ich dafür ein Schiff zum Hochseeangeln?! 

Wir planen doch kein Urlaub um dann doch nicht zu den interessanten Angelrevieren zu kommen.

Jetzt muss man nicht nur hoffen das, dass Wetter passt man muss auch noch gucken was die Bürokratie so erfindet? 

Für die Zukunft müssen wir mal sehen von wo es interessant ist zu fahren.


----------



## elbetaler (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Sassnitz Mai 2012*

Vielleicht solltest Du einfach kleinere Brötchen backen und (wie viele andere Dorschjäger) auf bewährtes setzen bzw. Deine Fische erarbeiten. 
Es gibt so schöne heimische Reviere wo jeder seinen Fisch fangen kann! Da verstehe ich nicht den Hintergrund, stundenlang ins Ungewisse rauszufahren und vielleicht sogar als Schneider wieder zu kommen.
Aus den leider verhältnismässig wenigen Einträgen der Boardies kann man aber trotzdem aktuelle Reviertipps aufschnappen. Da brauchst Du keine Weltreise antreten, es sei denn - das isses, was Du willst?
Aber im Ernst. Schau doch mal, ob es für Dein Vorhaben ein Mietboot gibt, besser gleich mit Guide?

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## großdorsch 1 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Sassnitz Mai 2012*

wer von sassnitz raus fährt und auf der jan cux oder rügenland bucht wird seine fische fangen,sofern er weis was er tut!!!   war auf der cux dabei als selbst anfänger mit 10-15 dorsche heim gingen und alle 45-70cm gross!!!  hatte auch schon nen tag wo mir nach dem mittagessen der arm vom drillen lahm war!!!
besseres fischen hab ich nur noch vom kleinboot im langelandbelt erlebt und das ist wieder eine andere sache!!!
lg#6


----------



## nostradamus (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Sassnitz Mai 2012*



großdorsch 1 schrieb:


> wer von sassnitz raus fährt und auf der jan cux oder rügenland bucht wird seine fische fangen,sofern er weis was er tut!!!   war auf der cux dabei als selbst anfänger mit 10-15 dorsche heim gingen und alle 45-70cm gross!!!  hatte auch schon nen tag wo mir nach dem mittagessen der arm vom drillen lahm war!!!



... und wieder nur Werbung |bla:|bla:

Die anderen Boote die von Rügen aus fahren verstehen auch ihr Geschäft und dort fängt man ! #6


----------



## großdorsch 1 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Sassnitz Mai 2012*

dann sag doch mal paar kutter!!!
und was hast du denn für erfahrungen mit den besagten kuttern gesammelt? oder warst du überhaupt schon mal auf der jan cux???


----------



## nostradamus (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Sassnitz Mai 2012*

benutz mal die Suchfunktion und du wirst einiges finden! #6


----------



## großdorsch 1 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Sassnitz Mai 2012*

klar findest du einiges,aber zu 99% halt nur kleinboottouren wo de mal schlappe 300euro pro tag bezahlst!!!  
oder kutter die nur an 1-2 tagen die woche fahren,weil sie sonst zu wenige buchungen haben!!!
und wenn ich schon 3-4 mal im jahr ca. 900km nach rügen fahr zum dorschangeln,dann will ich auch angeln und fangen!!! 
aber wenn es vergleichbare kutter da oben gibt,dann schick mir doch mal ne pn mit den internetseiten,dann werde ich im sommer gerne mal ein anderes boot testen!!!


----------

